# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] ο Mike o γατουλης!

## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

βρεθηκα μωρο αρκετα βρωμικος και με τα πισω ποδια μου να κοιτανε μπροστα,αν περπατουσα?οχι... αλλα τωρα περπαταω και τρεχω αρκετα καλα απλα λιγο περιεργα και γλυστραω που και που...αλλα δεν με πηραζει,μηπως πηραζει εσενα?
ειμαι παρα πολυ καλος απο οσο μου λενε..δεν δαγκωνω δυνατα στο παιχνιδι,δεν θυμωνω και ειμαι πολυ χαδιαρης(και λεμαργος,αλλα λεω μηπως το ριξω σε μποϊ) 

θελω λιγο περισσοτερη φροντιδα γιαυτο το λογο και δεν με εχει παρει κανενας και μενω αρκετους μηνες τωρα στο κλουβι της φιλοζωικης...θελω αδιασμα της κυστης μου 2-3 φορες την μερα(ευκολο,απλα με τριβετε γιατι ειμαι ενας μεγαλος μπεμπης) ...σκεφτομαι μαλιστα να βαλω και πανα ... απλα θα εχετε ενα γατο που αντι για αμμο θα του αγορεζετε πανουλες.

αν ειμαι ομορφος?ε δειτε...


o mike βρησκετε στο βολο

----------


## marlene

*Μακάρι να βρεις το πιο ζεστό σπιτάκι στον κόσμο, καλέ μου γατούλη....*

----------


## panos70

Ενα πανεμορφο γατακι που ψαχνει ζεστασια και μακαρι να την βρει

----------

